# Medications = drugs



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello guys,

i have a question again. As far as I know, a lot of you have got DP/DR as a result of drug abuse, am I right? I mean HPPD is as well a part of being DR-feeling. 
What I want to say is: you are all talking about many sorts of drugs and medicines: klonopin, Clonazepan, choline, inositol....
aren't these things as well chemical? 
I mean, you suffer from having taken chemicals, now you take other chemicals to get better, isn't this the wrong starting point??


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

No,because you just have to take the right chemicals(those that are prescribed by the doctors).Don't forget that even to other illnesses you take chemicals.Don't you ever take pills for a toothache or a headache?well,those pills are chemicals as well and the same for all other diseases.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i have a question again. As far as I know, a lot of you have got DP/DR as a result of drug abuse, am I right? I mean HPPD is as well a part of being DR-feeling.
> What I want to say is: you are all talking about many sorts of drugs and medicines: klonopin, Clonazepan, choline, inositol....
> ...


They do allow some people to function more effectively.
I tried it and it turned out it wasn't for me. 
http://psychwatch.blogspot.com/2009/07/myth-of-chemical-cure.html


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

The fallacy in OP's argument is called equivocation.

Abusing certain drugs can trigger DP and/or DR. Although drugs are chemicals, not all chemicals are harmful. So no, taking drugs to treat a drug-triggered disorder is not a contradiction.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay old post but i had to chime in on this one. All drugs are chemicals but not all chemicals are drugs. Most do nothing or very little to the CNS.

Also some of the drugs that cause dp/dr in some people can treat it in others. So it's not a one size fits all type of thing when it comes to this. Saying that all drugs are bad is just stupid and ignorant.


----------

